# '73-'77 Ford f-100 2x2 ????



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Can anyone tell me if any model companys ever made a kit of a Ford F-100 Between the '73-'77 model years, in a two wheel drive version??? I remember AMT had a kit of a monster truck , called the Destroyer,But it was four wheel drive with big tires and it was a '78-'79 model version, Because it had the big oval grill in it...I built it a couple of times,through the years,,It doesn't matter if it's long wheel base,just two wheel drive and between the years of '73-'77,,with the early grill in it.........Thanks.........s.moe..........out.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Revell made an F-250 extra cab, not sure of the year, looks to be mid 1980's. I haven't seen any F-100's except for the '53. You might have a better time looking for a diecast.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

PeteMcKay....Hey,man....s.moe,here...Thanks for the reply....Revell's F-250 kit was a mid '80's model with the extended cab. I used this kit to scratch build a roll back wrecker, cut out the extra cab part on the cab, then I scratch built the roll back bed. As far as a diecast, no such luck, Plus would rather have a plastic kit....I seem to remember someone made a mid '70's version of the Ford monster truck (Big Foot)...But I haven't seen any kits like it in years. A four wheel drive kit would be fine, Because I could swap out a two wheel drive frame from another kit....I just need the '73-'77 body with the early grill....It don't matter if it's got a step-side or a styleside bed either....Just the correct cab and front grill.....Thanks again.........s.moe.........out.


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

AMT/Model's used to make a really nice series of '73 through '77 Ford F-series trucks.
in both 4X2 versions as well as the 4X4 version.
I know I have a few in my stash. 
you might want to check that auction site. those kits occasionally come up.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

No, sadly no one eved made those, AMT did make 1975 to 1979 Ford pickups, but they were F-350's. I did plan to modify a few into a half ton but I never got around to it. It's bizarre that from 1964 through 1992, the model companies ignored the fact that the world's best selling trucks were Ford half ton pickups (F-100/F-150).

(replying to: "Can anyone tell me if any model companys ever made a kit of a Ford F-100 Between the '73-'77 model years, in a two wheel drive version??? I remember AMT had a kit of a monster truck , called the Destroyer,But it was four wheel drive with big tires and it was a '78-'79 model version, Because it had the big oval grill in it...I built it a couple of times,through the years,,It doesn't matter if it's long wheel base,just two wheel drive and between the years of '73-'77,,with the early grill in it.........Thanks.........s.moe..........out.")


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Well AMT made the 1972 4x2 version, I know because I have three of them, two deferent types, The Fleetside IS NOT CHEEP, the Hot trucks version is little cheaper and easy to find And even comes with its own paint set in the box,..lol....lol,..But as far as 73-77, I don't know about that dude, seems to me that did make one yeas ago, NO DOUNT,...But I cant seem to find one RIGHT OFF THE BAT,....
But Like Mo just said,....lol.. you might wont to Watch that Evil Action Site, They might now,...lol..lol..... ([email protected])





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

CJTORINO.....s.moe,here.....Thanks for the info, But no such luck yet with those auction sites or evil bay.......Have looked at them for so long till my eyes feel like there on fire.....I'll keep trying though, thanks again man..........s.moe......out.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

mr-replica......s.moe,here.......thanks for the reply, Yeah, I think the bowtie company must have padded some pockets of the model companies to keep the blueoval off the market.....You can find plenty of early to late '70's chevy body style kits....They're a dime a dozen,of them.....I've gotten a hold of an old AMT's Destroyer kit ( '78 to'79 body style) and I'm going to try to scratch build a '73-'77 grill for it...Might try to make one out of clay first, then resin if I'm satisfied with the results....I've got a full-scale model to go by, 'cause my daily driver I use is a '76 F-100 2 wheel drive.....Again Thanks.......s.moe....out


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Ian Anderson....s.moe,here....Hey man, Thanks for posting a reply to help me out, BUT DUDE, I was looking for any FORD kits( You know the blue oval ) '73-'77 year models, the ones you posted are Chevy (bowties)!!!!!! Really do appreciate your effort to help me out with my search though......I look at your thread, Lazy Barn Door Garage,all the time.... You and the other guys keep me in stiches with some of the stuff you all post...Plus I learn a lot of interesting model tips from you guys too....You all write like you know one another pretty well and I enjoy reading all of the posts.....Don't stop....Thanks again,man.....s.moe......out.


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol...See, I only think in Chevy and Dodge, "THAT PROVES IT",...lol....That's funny dude,...I should have know I would pull something like that, "AGAIN",..lol...That's classic for me,..lol..But I cant help my self as well, because,...." I'M FEEKIN CRAZY",.....lol..lol.


And hey moe, Fell feel to JUMP RIGHT IN with us on the Lazy Barn Door Thread as well dude, we only get to know each other when we do so, That's why it seems that way as well,....YOUR VERY WELCOME TO ADD TO THE THREAD IN ANY WAY YOU WISH,....So Say why you fell there, I will not question your posts........No worries.... "Join The Crazy Train",....






*
Ian*


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Ian Anderson.....s.moe,here.....hey,man...Thanks for the ticket to ride(The Crazy Train) and I'll join in when I can....And no worries on posting the bowties,man...I really appreciate any help I can get from you guys....It's late here on the east coast,the sun comes up a lot sooner for me than you, ha ha, got to get off of here or won't be worth a darn tomorrow.....s.moe.....out.


----------



## mr-replica (Sep 25, 2011)

s.moe said:


> mr-replica......s.moe,here.......thanks for the reply, Yeah, I think the bowtie company must have padded some pockets of the model companies to keep the blueoval off the market.....You can find plenty of early to late '70's chevy body style kits....They're a dime a dozen,of them.....I've gotten a hold of an old AMT's Destroyer kit ( '78 to'79 body style) and I'm going to try to scratch build a '73-'77 grill for it...Might try to make one out of clay first, then resin if I'm satisfied with the results....I've got a full-scale model to go by, 'cause my daily driver I use is a '76 F-100 2 wheel drive.....Again Thanks.......s.moe....out


A resin company now makes the 1972 Ford F-100, it can be made into 1967 through 1971 with grille changes. EBay has them, I'm ordering some but only God knows when I'll find the time to assemble them. They don't have hubcaps, that concerns me. But the dog dish caps from 1960-1963 Fords will work.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

mr-replica.....s.moe,here....Hey man, Thanks for all your in-put on my problem with finding the kits I was looking for..It's nice when fellow builders help each other out when you need it...The resin kit your talking about sounds interesting. Would like to here more from you about them when you get them in....Might want to add a few to my stash for future builds....As far as the hubcaps,yeah I'd raid other kits for some,but if not a stock build,any rim-tire combo will work and look great....Again thanks for your help.........s.moe......out.


----------

